# How to install all packages? (Without selecting one by one)



## SlackerNReckless (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm too lazy to open each category and select with the space key one by one...

I tried running "pkg_add *" on the directory 'All' but looks like some packages were dropped 

I'm not really new in BSD world.. I have knowledge about FreeBSD since 1999 (since 3.2 Release) but I ended using Linux Slackware and now I'm wanting to return to the BSD world and usually when I install Linus I ask the installer to install all the packages.

And any .sh script is acceptable for me.

In case of my english sounded bad... sorry... I'm brazilian. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2010)

You really don't want to install _everything_. That's about 22000 packages.

And I'm not even going to mention the conflicts that'll happen.

Why don't you try PC-BSD first?
At least until you have an idea what you want.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 6, 2010)

@SlackerNReckless


```
# pkg_add -r links
# links -dump ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/$( uname -m )/packages-8.0-release/All \
    | awk '{print $9}' \
    | while read I
      do
        pkg_add -r ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/$( uname -m )/packages-8.0-release/All/${I}
      done
```


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 6, 2010)

You want what is called a ports management tool.

I suggest portupgrade

information is in the manual under ports.


----------



## SlackerNReckless (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm saying only the packages available at DVD iso image... you know... not the entire ports collection

@vermaden: The script you mentioned is useful for installing them? Could you modify it for me? ;-)


----------



## vermaden (Aug 6, 2010)

@SlackerNReckless

Here mate 


```
# mkdir /mnt/tmp
# mdconfig -a -t vnode -f FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso
md0
# mount -t cd9660 /dev/md0 /mnt/tmp
# cd /mnt/tmp/packages/All
# pkg_add *
```


----------



## Beastie (Aug 6, 2010)

SlackerNReckless said:
			
		

> I'm saying only the packages available at DVD iso image... you know... not the entire ports collection


That's still a lot of applications, and I doubt you absolutely need every single one of them. Doesn't the DVD contain both GNOME and KDE for example?
When used locally (without -r option) pkg_add(1) must be given the full name of the .tbz file (including the extension). And you can pass more than one package name, e.g. `# pkg_add application1-8.1.5_3.tbz application2-1.2.1.tbz application10-6.3.9.tbz`


----------



## SlackerNReckless (Aug 6, 2010)

@vermaden

I tried that... the 'pkg_add *' over the directory 'All' but like I said in the fist post... some packages were dropped... I opened sysinstall and I verified some weren't installed. For example... the X.Org wasn't fully installed.

I will try the portupgrade and possibly portinstall... Anyway I'm thanking you and UnixGOD Looks like I only need to click at "thanks" button. 

Another thing: Am I not allowed to edit my own posts here? Do I need to reach a determined number of postings to enable that.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 6, 2010)

SlackerNReckless said:
			
		

> the X.Org wasn't fully installed.


What do you mean by "not fully"? It's either installed or it's not at all.
Anyway, it's as simple as `# pkg_add xorg-7.x.tbz`
Change the x accordingly.



			
				SlackerNReckless said:
			
		

> Another thing: Am I not allowed to edit my own posts here? Do I need to reach a determined number of postings to enable that.





> Currently, only members of group called Regulars are able to edit and delete their own posts. The regulars group is so called "auto-promotion group", and users are being promoted to this group after certain conditions are met, i.e. this currently means that given user has to have posted at least 10 approved messages AND 10 days of registered membership.


(source)


----------



## SlackerNReckless (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok... I will see what I can do... Thanks for the replies 

But let me say a funny thing...  have you noticed my username is named SlackerNReckless... and have you noticed I said about Linux Slackware... well.. hence the reason... I'm really a slacker... as most slackers are lazy people and don't want to work. LOL :e


----------



## fuuswb (Aug 28, 2011)

When you start selecting packages to install, packages are selected as X or D. X definitely means
the package will be installed unless it fails during the installation process. D seems to mean that if a package is selected
more than once to be installed, like packages that may install will be deleted (D) or eliminated. This process eliminates
the possibility of anyone becoming lazy to complete all of the package instillations. I spent about 1 minute selecting all of the packages. During instillation I had a few errors where packages failed to install--maybe about 10--.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 28, 2011)

It's been a long time since I used sysinstall for packages, but ISTR that X marks top-level packages that have been selected, and D marks packages that will be installed as dependencies.

"Install all packages" is a mistake that will cost time, not save it.


----------

